# Rifle Reward



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

OK it has been 1 week and 8 1/2 hours without a cigarette. My reward is going to be a new varmit duster. I would like to here your preference of brand and caliber. I have been reading alot about savages 223 model 10 predator with a 22in barrel and a police tactical with a 20 in bull barrel both with the accu trigger and accu stock and the accuracy they have been experiencing out of the box and consistentcy through down range shots. I am not set on these but for the money and results being achieved it sounds hard to beat for the money. I would like to here from others and their choices. I am looking for a bolt action with or without detactable clip. The 223 is preferred cal. but I have 2 of these already and a 223 wssm. I am not sure I would want a 204 but a 243 or 22-250 is not out of the question. Like to here what you shoot and why you wentwith that brand and caliber. Thanks


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Well well...I have been wondering how you have been doing !!!!!!!!!!!

I had not heard from you so I thought you might have fallen of the wagon. But...you are riding strong. This period was for me the tuffest. I would just kinda give in....but if you can tuff out another week...you will be half way onto a month !! Keep it up.

Personally, I like and want the .243 a good long range gun and good deer gun too. Ammo is easy to locate and you can load up differant rounds. Talk with YD he knows his loads...as do you and others. I want the .243 because I might be able to make my 500 or..longer shot. 287 yards is my longest to date.

Good luck buddy...and keep it up...five years from now you will be saying....why why why did I even ever start....guessin you are saying it now.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

BigD I think we've covered these topics about best gun and scope and such in some of the other forums extensively. Probably stuff that a lot of guys won't want to revisit altogether.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I have a feeling you have made your decision?? Someone with your name just outbid elder ebbs on my rifle on Gunbroker.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Yea I am trying


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Yea I am trying


Congrats.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks Looking forward to meeting you.


----------

